# Mr Reeves



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I never posted any finish video but he been done for a month or so....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh Mr. Reeves is just so EXCELLENT! I love his motion, his creepy cloth look, the aging, he is just extraordinary! Very well done!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

very nice corpsing.. sweet overall prop!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

So how much for delivery? Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, Devil, you've been kicking some butt in the prop-making department! I feel like a huge slacker:jol:

I really like this prop. He's just been added to the list of "Really Cool Things We Hope To Build Some Day".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are on a roll, Devil! Mr. Reeves looks great and would be a a great addition to any graveyard.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. I might suggest that you feed the poor guy a little more. He's all skin and bones.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Good creepy look to this prop. I like it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*picks jaw up from the floor* wow. I'm stunned! This is such an awesome prop!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is one of those "I've never seen anything like it before" props! Great concept and great execution. Just an awesome prop!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivery!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW Devil he looks fantastic!!!! Well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! awesome job on that!!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

great job


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

Wow, I really like that. I wish I would have made something like that last year for my cemetary. Looks great, moves great, what else can I say. Excellent job


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job on make this.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he looks wonderful love the corpsing


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome!!! I love the corpsing on him and the motion is just perfect! That is a great prop!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it, I like it a lot! Great work.


----------

